# AS Mr. Nice Guy Review Comments



## CharkieKeaton (May 3, 2012)

2012 Burton Mr. Nice Guy Used and Reviewed The Angry Snowboarder The Angry Snowboarder

check out the comments at the end - awesome.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Of course they're awesome I fucking wrote them.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

hahaha idiot, I'm 6'12'' btw


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

cjcameron11 said:


> hahaha idiot, I'm 6'12'' btw


Isn't 6'12" 7 feet?

TT


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

yeah, thats the point, someone wrote in the comments section that he was 5'12''


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh if you guys only saw half of the dumb comments people make.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

cjcameron11 said:


> hahaha idiot, I'm 6'12'' btw


That would make you William Wallace.


----------



## CharkieKeaton (May 3, 2012)

I read tons of your reviews BA, but that is the first one I saw people attacking you on. Guess Peops love Burton.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh there's attacks in there on everything but Burton brings the stupidity.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Well its got the Good Wood it has to be good! I say this cause I just spent 300+ dollars on this board and no way I'm I going to admit I have buyers remorse.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Hahahaha


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

jdmccright said:


> Well its got the Good Wood it has to be good! I say this cause I just spent 300+ dollars on this board and no way I'm I going to admit I have buyers remorse.


my sentiments exactly


----------

